# A very merry Christmas.....



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

......and a happy, prosperous and above all healthy new year.

No funny gifs or pics, just a sincere wish to you all.

Mrs Doggy & myself owe the good people on this forum a lot. Our move here would have been so much more difficult without the wealth of information that you gave us so our best wishes go to you & yours.




Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> ......and a happy, prosperous and above all healthy new year.
> 
> No funny gifs or pics, just a sincere wish to you all.
> 
> ...


Well, I was not one of the many that helped owdoggy make the move as it was before my time, but I like the idea of an "unplugged" Christmas greeting sooo....

Have happy Christmas everyone. Hope you can spend it with the people you love. And much health and happiness in the New Year.
Pesky


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

All year waiting in anticipation for Xmas Doggy and when the time comes :hurt:

It's like Santa didn't make it  How could you do this Doggy 

I guess despite feeling suicidal - happy christmas

We want doggy, we want doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A merry christmas to one & all from here in Lorca.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> All year waiting in anticipation for Xmas Doggy and when the time comes :hurt:
> 
> It's like Santa didn't make it  How could you do this Doggy
> 
> ...


Oh alright then.....just this once.































Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Bo Nadal from Galicia! Wishing you all every happiness for a wonderful Christmas and New Year. Keep safe and warm and enjoy yourselves! 

xxxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone--have a great time ! Lx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

owdoggy said:


>


Doggy you're a star. THANK YYOOOOUUUUUUUU 

Have a great christmas everyone.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well fed, well watered and a lovely singsong amongst wonderful friendly vecinos. Andalucia es la lugar perfecta pa pasar la Navidad. !Ande ande ande que es la Nochebuena! Love and hugs to ya all, x x x


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

We second your sentiments re all the wonderful help the forums give us. It certainly is good to know we have help and advice all along the way. The 'differences of opinions and ding-dongs are VERY entertaining too ! 
A happy healthy boozy Xmas time and new year to all of us.

B&P



owdoggy said:


> ......and a happy, prosperous and above all healthy new year.
> 
> No funny gifs or pics, just a sincere wish to you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

feliz navidad o bon nadal as they say around here!!!


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Feliz Navidad a todo - but I still prefer grump steak to turkey!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> feliz navidad o bon nadal as they say around here!!!


And as they say down here in Ca´i, Land of the Lost Consonants, _ !Felinabidath a tó!_


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Donna773 said:


> Feliz Navidad a todo - but I still prefer grump steak to turkey!


Here´s wishing you a peaceful and happy 2011 with fewer things to get grumpy about! Life´s too short ...eace:


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Here´s wishing you a peaceful and happy 2011 with fewer things to get grumpy about! Life´s too short ...eace:


Thanks, Alcalaina. I hope you and everyone on ExpatForum also have a great 2011 but if I had nothing to grump about my life would be a misery. So my New Year's Resolution is to grump with a smile on my face.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

So are we all ready to do it all over again tomorrow, Boxing Day?! After Noche Buena and today....then tomorrow as well I think a serious detox and diet is required.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hope everyone had a great day hic!

jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> hope everyone had a great day hic!
> 
> jo xxx


Not sure the cricket hasn't started yet  In coming


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> So are we all ready to do it all over again tomorrow, Boxing Day?! After Noche Buena and today....then tomorrow as well I think a serious detox and diet is required.


yep - we have an American/German couple coming for a traditional british sunday roast today - and it will be another boozy evening folllowing on, no doubt!!


we'll be living on leftover turkey, pork, beef & lamb for weeks I think - can't wait for cold meat with bubble & squeak on Monday


----------

